# Tried to get a nice group photo...



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

and this is what I get :tongue:


























This one cracks me up!

























Annnnnd Sprocket got over it...


----------



## Zeus&Slim09 (Jan 13, 2012)

That's how all my group photos turn out! One or two or all three of them never want to cooperate at the same time! I love the one that said cracks you up. I laughed out loud at that one. Great pictures though! :smile:


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

Zeus&Slim09 said:


> That's how all my group photos turn out! One or two or all three of them never want to cooperate at the same time! I love the one that said cracks you up. I laughed out loud at that one. Great pictures though! :smile:


Before I even started taking pictures, Gunner would lay down, then ROLL all over the place, paw at me, then crawl towards me...LOL I was like find your brain dude! 

I am shocked I got them all to sit for even a moment. These are literally the only GOOD group photos I have now.


----------



## Caty M (Aug 13, 2010)

Sprocket looks like the boss of the group.. LOL


----------



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

Cute shots Em!!!:biggrin1:

I LUUUUVVVV that one of little Sprocket coming towards the camera!!!HAHAHAH:lol:


----------



## Makovach (Jan 24, 2012)

I love these pics! My pups do the same thing!


----------



## Donna Little (May 31, 2011)

Those are adorable!! Sprocket looks like he's trying to hypnotize you in the close up of him. So funny!!


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

I think Sprocket is just there as a huge favor, because all this photo-taking is beneath him.


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

Caty M said:


> Sprocket looks like the boss of the group.. LOL





xellil said:


> I think Sprocket is just there as a huge favor, because all this photo-taking is beneath him.


Yep, Nail on the head right there :biggrin:.

He is definitely the boss. He also is the type of dog to knows what to do, looks at you, considers it, then decides against it. He is a thinker and a selfish brat but I love him  Can you tell why he is Drew favorite?


----------



## IslandPaws4Raw (Sep 7, 2011)

Awesome! A typical day trying to get a group shot on your own.......you need a dog wrangler :lol: Sometimes though some great candid shots can be found after all the cussing, begging and pleading haha

If I need a good group shot I have the hubby wrangling with treats....and usually end up fussing him too.....hahaha " No not like that! I want them to look THIS way!"


----------



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

IslandPaws4Raw said:


> Awesome! A typical day trying to get a group shot on your own.......you need a dog wrangler :lol: Sometimes though some great candid shots can be found after all the cussing, begging and pleading haha
> *
> If I need a good group shot I have the hubby wrangling with treats....and usually end up fussing him too.....hahaha " No not like that! I want them to look THIS way!"*


That is how our group shots end up!!LOL :lol:

Then Brody and Leo get upset cause Daddy is getting frustrated...and mine just sit there looking at them like "Chill out!Geez Mom just wants a picture!!"LOL :lol:


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

I would rather NOT get Drew involved! He is the worst at giving commands. "sitsitsitsitsitmikeysit" is how it goes with him. I think it was actually easier on my own. Lol


----------



## Herzo (Feb 5, 2011)

Just remember I think there is a bloopers Month. I like the one where he looks like a princess. Oh :tape2: sorry but he does. Ok a manly princess.


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

Herzo said:


> Just remember I think there is a bloopers Month. I like the one where he looks like a princess. Oh :tape2: sorry but he does. Ok a manly princess.


Which one? I'm not seeing princess :tongue:


----------



## luvMyBRT (Mar 8, 2010)

LOL! Those gave me a chuckle! So cute! You have wonderful looking dogs....I can tell they are happy and loved! :biggrin:


----------



## NewYorkDogue (Sep 27, 2011)

I dunno... Sprocket might be the head honcho of the pack, but Gunner's got that photo presence..

The camera loves him.


----------



## AveryandAudrey (Sep 20, 2010)

The butt view is the best one! lol! Actually those are some pretty good pics


----------

